# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Basketball shots, cats opening doors, life after a stroke: Strange but True - Plain Dealer

## Dream Guide Team

Plain Dealer*Basketball shots, cats opening doors, life after a stroke: Strange but True**Plain Dealer*"The finding fits with claims of countless athletes that they honed their skills through *dream* practice," Hamzelou says. Furthermore, stroke victims who learn to "control" their dreams by fostering "*lucid*" dreams -- where the *dreamer* becomes aware it's *...***

----------

